# "Blood In The Cage": MMA, Miletich, and the UFC



## Phoenix44 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a great new book about the beginnings of MMA, and the rise of the UFC. Well written, entertaining, and a great read.  And you get to learn all the details about your favorite fighters.


----------



## destructautomaton (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there also a documentary either based on the book or on the same topic because i thought i saw one which i was going to pick up titled Blood iN the cage? I have to check out the book though


----------

